# issues with epson 1430



## Dblack86 (Apr 22, 2015)

Having issues with my epson 1430 when printing on 13 by 19 Inkjet waterproof 100 micron films. All my films are coming out with Horizontal lines within the artwork. I am using illustrator to create and print my designs on film. I have tried to mess with the printer settings, clean and align heads and even used manual methods of cleaning the heads found off of youtube. Im thinking that my film is too thick for my printer, but not sure. Does anybody know how to fix it?????


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

I have the same problem with my 8.5x14 films. i'm using CorelDraw. I get the lines mostly when I stretch text or design. but with a 156 mesh you cant see the lines on a shirt. Still, if there is an adjustment or fix I would like to try it too...


----------



## MTRisner (Aug 14, 2013)

What RIP program are you using and what ink? We've had the same issue and were able to resolve it by changing printer settings and switching to different ink.

Sent from my SPH-L720T using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Dblack86 (Apr 22, 2015)

MTRisner - Im not using any RIP software. Printing straight out of Adobe Illustrator and using basic ink that Epson offers for this printer. 

veetwincowboy - Have you used any other film sizes or brands that worked or just that 8 x 14 film. Are you printing straight out of Coral with no RIP. Basically thats what happening to me


----------



## dial911forme (Sep 22, 2014)

I use Fixxons film with a CISS and print straight from corel and though simple seps. This occurs from time to time but it always ends up being a cleaning issue. Usually I can clean the heads a print a few things on regular paper and get it cleared up.


----------



## veetwincowboy (Mar 14, 2015)

I am using CorelDraw with no rip as well, Epson black ink cartridges, my 1430 is only a few months old. And i'm using Rite Film, I have ordered some samples of other films and sizes, hopefully i'll see a difference


----------



## Dblack86 (Apr 22, 2015)

Well seems to me that me and Veetwincowboy are having the same issues and we both dont have a RIP software. Could that be our answer????? Its not printing properly because we have no RIP software


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Dblack86 said:


> Well seems to me that me and Veetwincowboy are having the same issues and we both dont have a RIP software. Could that be our answer????? Its not printing properly because we have no RIP software


No a rip is for halftones. Rip=Raster image processor. It will give you some ink controls. 

For the 2 having issues its not the film. First put plain paper in the printer. Goto maintenance and do a nozzle check. If the nozzle check isn't complete that's most likely your issue as most common issue with banding. Are you using 3rd party cartridges? Inks? 

Print with photo settings and premium photo paper glossy settings. You can also set up 100cmyk but spuds like your letting Corel or Illustrator do the separations. This will print butt registration films, just starting out you may want to learn trapping ang spreads as well as separations so that you can adjust the job for the easiest printing and best results.


----------

